# Demoted ?



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2002)

Earlier today I was a Brown belt, got on made a couple post and now I am a Purple Belt. I have never been demoted to a low belt rank before. I don't know if I can face my kids again.
Bob :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2002)

How about pink belt?:rofl: 
Bob


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 21, 2002)

Son of a beach!  I just got over 400 posts today and just missed the chance to be purple belt!!  Man talk about jipped.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Dronak (Sep 21, 2002)

They must have changed the post total belt ranking system.  I don't know about everything, but it would seem that instead of reaching brown belt at 300 posts, you now reach it at 400 posts and the purple belt was put in at 300 posts.  My rank should have gone from brown to purple then, too.  There's probably a new list of post counts and belt ranks in the FAQ forum or one of those up there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2002)

I added 1 more belt rank to the list.  Purple at 300, Brown moved up to 400.  Full listings in the FAQ forum.  I had a couple inquiries about adding in a few more levels, figured Id toss a few out and test em.

Good, bad, thoughts?


----------



## Eraser (Sep 21, 2002)

ooooooooooooooo
the purple is cool...
HEY can you make a tye-dye belt?????
That would be far out and groovy!!!


----------



## Damian Mavis (Sep 21, 2002)

Ya a new colour from 300 to 400 was needed... I just wish it had been implemented when I got 300 so I could be all excited about getting 400.... haha

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I added 1 more belt rank to the list.  Purple at 300, Brown moved up to 400.  Full listings in the FAQ forum.  I had a couple inquiries about adding in a few more levels, figured Id toss a few out and test em.
> 
> Good, bad, thoughts?  *



I think Dennis Conatser had something to do with it. He wants to protect his Master Belt Status!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 21, 2002)

The purple looks pretty cool, I wish it was available when I was at the 300 post mark.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 21, 2002)

For anyone who missed the chance to wear the purple, I'd be happy to set ya up. <G>


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Sep 21, 2002)

Hey anyone out there that wants a purple belt I will trade mine for your brown or black belt. Or I could keep posting, just hate to do things the hard way:rofl: 
Bob


----------



## MartialArtist (Sep 21, 2002)

I'll trade


----------



## Shinzu (Sep 29, 2002)

i think the purple is cool.  the whole "belt system" here gives a good feel of the martial arts.

i dont know if it's possible but if a person is involved in kung fu, you could offer different sash colors instead of belts.

just a thought.... keep up the great work


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 29, 2002)

Adding in that option would require manual modifications and be too labor intensive.

But.....  when anyone hits Black, we will gladly modify it to say sash, stripe, glove, etc if you wish.  The only downside is it wont automatically update anymore so you'd have to let us know when it needed to be updated if we dont catch it.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2002)

I'm manually demoting Tim Hartman to pink belt while he's still out-of-town.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I'm manually demoting Tim Hartman to pink belt while he's still out-of-town. *



You're evil, arni...*evil*!



Cthulhu


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 6, 2002)

Yes, I am a brown belt once again. No thanks to any of you brown and black belts that didn't want to trade.  :rofl: Yes I did have some trade offers from blue belts. How about adding light blue and dark blue, and maybe light and dark green.:rofl: 
Bob:asian:


----------



## Seig (Oct 23, 2002)

Bob, Could we have a more detailed breakdown of the Black belt ranks, please.
Mike


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2002)

In the FAQ forum is a post outlining what rank is at what post count. I'm thinking of adding in a few between 4000 and 10,000.


----------

